# Who would read you a story?



## Chime85 (Sep 23, 2012)

If you had a choice, wwho would you like to read to you, your favorite book? It could be a friend, a fictional character or a celebrity.

Personally, I would pick NBC Datelines Keith Morrison. He usually does the crime mystery hour on the channel and he does it soooooo well.






Love his voice. He can turn murder and other such horrid topics into a lulling bedtime story.

Who would you choose to read you a story?


----------



## Guru Coyote (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm no good at remembering names of people ^^
But right now, my answer is:  Lawrence Santoro At Home in Bluffton

Actually, if the question were "Who would you want to read Your story," Mr. Santoro would be my first choice. Now all I need to do is write a story he might read.


----------



## robertbevan (Sep 23, 2012)

david attenborough.


----------



## Kit (Sep 23, 2012)

Michael McDonald.

Alternately, any man with a British, Scottish, Irish or Australian accent.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Sep 23, 2012)

@ Kit.  My husband is from England...  

No offense to my hubby, but I'd pick Antonio Banderas, even if he just wanted to curl up on my bed as Puss in Boots and read me fairytales...


----------



## Ireth (Sep 23, 2012)

Benedict Cumberbatch. I could listen to him talk for hours. ^_^


----------



## soulless (Sep 23, 2012)

Kelly Macdonald or Shirley Manson please, I love listening to a sweet Scottish voice.


----------



## FatCat (Sep 23, 2012)

Garrison Keillor all the way!


----------



## Reaver (Sep 23, 2012)

Fran Drescher.


----------



## ArelEndan (Sep 23, 2012)

Richard Armitage. I keep re-watching the Hobbit trailer just to hear him speak.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Sep 24, 2012)

Liam Neeson. I'd love to hear him doing women's voices.


----------



## SlimShady (Sep 24, 2012)

Morgan Freeman.  He's awesome.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Sep 25, 2012)

Microsoft SAM

But seriously, Peter Cullen. You KNOW that would be awesome. He has the most epic voice.


----------



## srcroft (Sep 25, 2012)

If I could have someone read me a story it would probably be Morgan Freedman. Although I love Terry O'Quinn too.

To Read my Novel on audio book. David Bowie HAH, since I write Dark Scifi Fantasy Youth. lol


----------



## Saigonnus (Sep 25, 2012)

James Earl Jones


----------



## Jess A (Sep 26, 2012)

Sir David Attenborough!


----------



## CupofJoe (Sep 26, 2012)

Christopher Eccleston - cos every planet has a north...


----------



## Ilharess del Lloun (Oct 4, 2012)

Dame Judy Dench


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Apr 30, 2013)

Man, I can't believe I missed this thread!  Loads of people could read me a story, but I'll go with John Rhys Davies!  He has a great voice for reading fantasy, really deep and melodious, with a slight Welsh accent.  He would just bring that story to life.  

Voice actor Steve Blum would be another one, great voice and he can do a wide range of characters.


----------



## Kit (Apr 30, 2013)

Mary Fahl.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCMrGLkwjAw


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 30, 2013)

Caged Maiden said:


> No offense to my hubby, but I'd pick Antonio Banderas, even if he just wanted to curl up on my bed as Puss in Boots and read me fairytales...



Yeah, assuming they'd have to be there to read it in person, I don't know - Christina Hendricks comes to mind. I don't really care if she can read or not, as long as she'll curl up and make the effort.


----------



## Sparkie (Apr 30, 2013)

Patrick Stewart.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (May 1, 2013)

Christopher Walken or Kate Beckinsale


----------

